# Hauptschalter in Schaltschranktüre: Warum nur in Off?



## maxi (24 September 2007)

Hallo alle,

kann mir jemand die Bedungen für ein Öffnen der Schaltschranktüre nur mit ausgeschalteten Hauptschalter nennen?

Bzw. wann ist diese Bedingung erforderlich.
Ich habe in 0113 nichts dazu gefunden.

Grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (24 September 2007)

DIN VDE 0803 ... glaub ich

...das Problem ist, dass der Hauptschalter bei geöffneter Tür nicht mehr betätigt werden kann, also im Fehlerfall nicht mehr abgeschaltet werden kann...


----------



## IBFS (24 September 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> DIN VDE 0803 ... glaub ich
> 
> ...das Problem ist, dass der Hauptschalter bei geöffneter Tür nicht mehr betätigt werden kann, also im Fehlerfall nicht mehr abgeschaltet werden kann...


 

genau deshalb schaltet nach UL (USA-Norm) der NOTAUS-Taster
gewöhnlich ALLES ab - d.h. er schmeißt den Hauptschalter über einen 
Unterspannungsauslöser raus. Habe ich gerade realisieren dürfen.

...


----------



## vierlagig (24 September 2007)

MOELLER Schaltungsbuch:



> Schutz gegen direktes Berühren
> Hierunter ist der Schutz durch ein Gehäuse zu
> verstehen, das nur Fachkräfte mit Schlüssel
> oder Werkzeug öffnen können. Vor dem Öffnen
> ...


----------



## maxi (24 September 2007)

Also bdeutet wenn da noch ein Not aus dran ist (An der Türe) benötige ich keine Abschaltung der Anlage beim öffnen?

(Ist auch problematisch da dann keien Fehlersuche mehr möglich ist)

An den eingebauten Hauptschaltern (C-Schienen Montage) ist oben ein sehr grosses griffiges rotes Plastik montiert, an denen sie auch problemlos bedient werden können. Das würde ja generell auch den Anforderungen der Bedienbarkeit entsprechen?

Grüsse


----------



## maxi (24 September 2007)

IEC/EN 60529 ist die VDE 0470 gelle? (Habe keine Ordner zur Hand)

IP2x immer noch mittelgrosse Fremdkörper, fingerschutz aktiver und beweglicher Teile, Fremdkörper grösser 12mm?

Grüsse

ah und danke euch allen.


----------



## vierlagig (24 September 2007)

IP  *füllzeichen*


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2007)

> Ist auch problematisch da dann keien Fehlersuche mehr möglich ist


 


> Eine Elektrofachkraft darf
> die Verriegelung mit einem Werkzeug aufheben können,
> etwa um einen Fehler zu suchen.


 
also wenn Du keinen Schraubendreher hast oder aber den Schalter nicht "bedienen" kannst (also die Tür nicht aufbringst), dann solltest DU vielleicht den Beruf wechseln.


----------



## Atommolch (25 September 2007)

*Hauptschalter*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann die Tür auch bei "on" Hauptschalter geöffnet werden wenn:
Alle stromführenden Teile gegen direkte Berühren abgeschottet sind (eigentlich bekannt unter "Fingersicher").

Wäre ja zumindest dahingehend vernünftig, da es sich ja auch um einen Schaltschrank mit 2 Türen (2 Felder) handeln kann. Hauptschalter ist in der Tür von Feld 1. Die Tür vom Feld 2 ist dann sowieso ohne Abschaltung zu öffnen.

Ausserdem gibt es ja die Hauptschalter (meist bis 63A) Moelle P3xxx die man in die Seitenwand oder direkt in die Tür einbauen kann.
Wie soll man da abschliessen?

Gilt der Doppelbartschlüssel überhaupt als eine Verrieglung die nur vom Elektrofachmann zu öffen ist?

Gruss Atommolch


----------



## IBFS (25 September 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> Wäre ja zumindest dahingehend vernünftig, da es sich ja auch um einen Schaltschrank mit 2 Türen (2 Felder) handeln kann. Hauptschalter ist in der Tür von Feld 1. Die Tür vom Feld 2 ist dann sowieso ohne Abschaltung zu öffnen.


 
...schon mal was von elektrischer Verriegelung (elektr. Zuhaltung) oder
...mechanischer Verriegelung (für max. 4 Felder nebeneinander) gehört (siehe Rittal).

...nach UL ist sowas Standard und auch im IEC-Raum ggf. zu empfehlen.

..


----------



## Atommolch (25 September 2007)

*Ja, Ja Maxi*

ICH MEINE NATÜRLICH MIT MEINER ANREDE OBEN NICHT MAXI SONDERN IBFS (SORRY MAXI)



IBFS schrieb:


> ...schon mal was von elektrischer Verriegelung (elektr. Zuhaltung) oder
> ...mechanischer Verriegelung (für max. 4 Felder nebeneinander) gehört (siehe Rittal).
> 
> ...nach UL ist sowas Standard und auch im IEC-Raum ggf. zu empfehlen.
> ...



Es gibt Selbstschussanlagen , die sich dann letztendlich, doch nicht selbst erschiessen können.
Mal im Ernst, hast du so was schon mal in der Praxis gesehen?
Ich arbeite schon 20 Jahren in den verschiedensten Betrieben und habe schon 1000de  Schaltschränke mit Hauptschalter in Feld 1 aufgemacht, wobei überhaupt nichts verriegelt war. So was wie du da ansprichst hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Was ist mit den kleinen Wandschränken von Rittal in denen standartmäßig ein kleiner 25A Hautschalter in der Tür oder in der Seite eingebaut ist. Sind die 400V dort  ungefährlicher wie in der 4 Felder NSV? 
Nein, also dann die praxisnahe Frage! 
Wie verriegele ich einen Schaltschränkchen wo keine Hauptschalterselbstverrieglung rein passt?
Und  noch mal.  Gilt der Doppelbartschlüssel überhaupt als eine Verrieglung die nur vom Elektrofachmann zu öffen ist?

Gruss Atommolch


----------



## maxi (25 September 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> also wenn Du keinen Schraubendreher hast oder aber den Schalter nicht "bedienen" kannst (also die Tür nicht aufbringst), dann solltest DU vielleicht den Beruf wechseln.


 
Vielleicht es manchmal bei der Fehlersuche sinvoll wenn der Fehler zum Suchen ansteht?

Vielleicht hat man nicht immer einen Schraubendreher, zur Hand und besonders sinnig ist es das die Leute die Anlage ausschalten, die Türe öffnen und dann bei geöffneter Türe den Hauptschalter weider einschalten.

Vielleicht ist es gerade für SPS ler recht nachteilig wenn diese während eines Prozesses nicht an die Steuerung oder HMI kommen.

Überlge mal selbst


----------



## nade (25 September 2007)

Besser so. als eine Verriegelung, die sich durch ein Stück 1,5² oder umklemmen eh außer gefecht setezen läßt...
Und weil nichts länger hält als en Provisoriom, ist da dann eine nicht eingewiesene Person, die mal ohne es zu wissen auf Eigeninitiative handelt hops.
Ja sie haben nichts da zu suchen, aber das stört wohl einige wenige nicht....


----------



## Atommolch (26 September 2007)

*@Nade*

........was meinst Du, oder auf was beziehst du dich?

Gruss Atommolch


----------



## Oberchefe (26 September 2007)

> Vielleicht es manchmal bei der Fehlersuche sinvoll wenn der Fehler zum Suchen ansteht?
> 
> Vielleicht hat man nicht immer einen Schraubendreher, zur Hand und besonders sinnig ist es das die Leute die Anlage ausschalten, die Türe öffnen und dann bei geöffneter Türe den Hauptschalter weider einschalten.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es gerade für SPS ler recht nachteilig wenn diese während eines Prozesses nicht an die Steuerung oder HMI kommen.


 
Also ich nehme in einem solchen Fall meinen Phasenprüfer, stecke ihn in das vorgesehene Loch, drehe etwas und öffne die Tür und mache Fehlersuche. Die SPS hat außerhalb einen Programmierstecker (bzw. ist über WLAN erreichbar), HMI bediene ich von außerhalb, zur weiteren Diagnose siehe oben.


----------



## Atommolch (28 September 2007)

*Doppelbartschlüssel*

.....macht eine Laie einen Schaltschrank der mit einem Doppelbartschloss ausgerüstet ist, mit Schraubenzieher oder ähnlichem  auf, so ist er selbst Schulds wenn ihn "anbrennt". Eigentlich gilt das sogar als Einbruch!
So sagt zumindest eine Profi Schaltschrankbauer, den ich gestern gefragt habe.
Atommolch


----------



## maxi (19 Oktober 2007)

Hammer wie viele Hits der Beitrag schon hat


----------

